# Contractor's License, Qualifying Agent, RME RMI



## nationalQA

I am a state certified contractor in Florida and a few other states. The categories that I hold in Florida are General Contractor, Plumbing, Mechanical, Underground Utility & Excavation, Pollutant Storage Tank, and Specialty Gas Line. The other states are similar categories. 
I am looking for a relationship as a Qualifying Agent (QA), Responsible Managing Employee (RME), Responsible Managing Officer (RMO) Responsible Managing Individual (RMI). Different states call it by different titles.
I have site and project management skills to bring to the table and I have the credentials to write and administer Storm water Pollution Prevention Permits for EPA's NPDES.
Thanks


----------



## fredmace

I would be interested in talking to you.
email me please: [email protected]
Make reference to your post. Thanks.


----------



## Nerraw

*Fl Gc*

Drop me a line [email protected]


----------



## jpaterson

I am a Qualifier in Ca, Or, Co and SC You can contact me if this may be helpful.


----------



## rcgibson

*RME - California*

We are looking for a Responsible Managing Employee for General Contracting in the State of California. If you are licensed here, lets talk!


----------



## idbla

i am an la based licensed gc interested in finding out more about your situation. email me at [email protected]


----------



## tkle

rcgibson said:


> We are looking for a Responsible Managing Employee for General Contracting in the State of California. If you are licensed here, lets talk!


I have a B-1 and a C-29 in California. Send a PM if interested.


----------



## chip69

*response*



rcgibson said:


> We are looking for a Responsible Managing Employee for General Contracting in the State of California. If you are licensed here, lets talk!


are you still looking for a rme, if so contact me at [email protected]


----------



## chirodox

*RME pay and responsibility*

I am a general contractor and a company that I work for has asked me to qualify them for a B llicense. they currently hold 2 california contracting licenses and just want to add the general. How do I figure out what is a proper pay rate. also what actual responsibility does a RME have in a company: Contract review, negotiations, change order approval???

Thanks


----------



## j_builder

chirodox said:


> I am a general contractor and a company that I work for has asked me to qualify them for a B llicense. they currently hold 2 california contracting licenses and just want to add the general. How do I figure out what is a proper pay rate. also what actual responsibility does a RME have in a company: Contract review, negotiations, change order approval???
> 
> Thanks


Looks to me that you might have loaded the cart before hitching the mule (sorta speak) cause you're asking question's that I would think you should already know before you venture or agree to commit to being a RME cause you'll be responsible for "everything" that the company(s) you are the RME for...I've been asked before-no thanks. 

Read here> http://search.ca.gov/search?q=rme&o...lient=ca_dca_cslb&proxystylesheet=ca_dca_cslb


----------



## chip69

*rme or rmo qualifier*

looking at rmo rme possibilities in calif, licensed general b license,if anyone out there has a serious offer, lets talk!


----------



## sdaviss

I am a project manager on a residential development site in Orlando area. I also own 20% of project. We are looking for a licensed contractor we can work under. We will do the work. You would obtain permits, inspect ongoing construction, and obtain county inspections. We will also pay for your travel and lodging at times to Orlando are. Is this something you can do?

Stephen Davis Nehemiah Developments Inc. [email protected] 601-754-9334


----------



## Brasma

Does anybody looking for RMO/RME. I am a license B general contractor here in california.
Let me know, send inquiry to [email protected]


----------



## thomasdunlap

What other states do you hold a license??


nationalqa said:


> i am a state certified contractor in florida and a few other states. The categories that i hold in florida are general contractor, plumbing, mechanical, underground utility & excavation, pollutant storage tank, and specialty gas line. The other states are similar categories.
> I am looking for a relationship as a qualifying agent (qa), responsible managing employee (rme), responsible managing officer (rmo) responsible managing individual (rmi). Different states call it by different titles.
> i have site and project management skills to bring to the table and i have the credentials to write and administer storm water pollution prevention permits for epa's npdes.
> thanks


----------



## mics_54

See what happens when big government gets involved?


----------



## Je.lanco

nationalQA said:


> I am a state certified contractor in Florida and a few other states. The categories that I hold in Florida are General Contractor, Plumbing, Mechanical, Underground Utility & Excavation, Pollutant Storage Tank, and Specialty Gas Line. The other states are similar categories.
> I am looking for a relationship as a Qualifying Agent (QA), Responsible Managing Employee (RME), Responsible Managing Officer (RMO) Responsible Managing Individual (RMI). Different states call it by different titles.
> I have site and project management skills to bring to the table and I have the credentials to write and administer Storm water Pollution Prevention Permits for EPA's NPDES.
> Thanks


 
I'm looking for a qualifier in Florida. You can contact me at [email protected]


----------



## hughbthomas

I AM A LICENCED GC IN FLORIDA LOOKING FOR A COMPANY TO QUALIFY CGC1517075
CONTACT ME AT [email protected] or call me at 904-600-8581


----------



## EliasGM

I'm interested in becoming a Qualifying Agent in the State of Florida. I am a General Contractor.

if you interesting you can call me at 305-748-1581 I have over 15 years of experience I speak also Spanish


----------

